# Head Badge Clean-up ... need tips from experienced CABE'rs please



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello CABE'rs ... I have this ELGIN Badge that I think might clean-up ... BUT ... I've not done this before.
I assume the "V" and the outer badge trim should be shiny ?? Showing either silver or brass color ??
How is this done without damaging the Color that is still there with the Aqua and the Orange ??
Thank you in advance for your Badge Cleaning tips! Cheers !! CCR Dave


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 19, 2019)

SO ...... there is no other way than getting the Industrial Grinder out that the Tinker recommends :eek:??

Come on CABE'rs .... isn't there any other way a little more subtle ?? Thanks, CCR Dave


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2019)

Soak it in white vinegar.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 19, 2019)

Just try a "cleaner, paste" type wax and lightly clean it up.  It's old and will never be like new, so appreciate the patina. Use a "Q" tip around the edges.  The first thing though,  is to learn the correct way to remove a badge without marring up its face . It's covered here in this thread. My personal favorite way is to remove the bike's fork and take a 3/8ths ratchet extension bar and use the female end to push the underside of the rivet ends up. You can pry them up a tiny bit. It makes them easy to grip. Use quality electrician's blunt nosed pliers to grip them and  twist the rivet counter clockwise and pull it out. The face of the badge should always, and I mean always be covered in painter's blue, easy-off tape prior to removing or installing, to prevent nicking the face of your badge. Below ,I illustrate the proper way to remove a head badge.


Tools you will need to safely remove your badge.


First, carefully cut the head tube off your bike.


Mount head tube in vice. [You don't want to damage it.]


Select a fine bladed screwdriver. [ Very important to use your best screwdriver]


Carefully remove the badge. Do not "rush" the job. This point is critical!




Pry up. [carefully!]






Last, but not least, lightly clean with your favorite paste wax.      And your'e done! 
This is a fun hobby. I hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us do!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 19, 2019)

Poor Dave! So many good ideas in this thread! These guys know what they are talking about! If all else fails, steel wool and wd40, then wax!


----------



## z-bikes (Aug 19, 2019)

You can also use a pencil eraser to clean the exposed metal parts. One of the courser erasers used to remove ball point pen ink is even better if you can find one.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions .... from one end of the spectrum to the other
I'll put some of these ideas to use this coming weekend and show, hopefully, some positive results ... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 25, 2019)

catfish said:


> Soak it in white vinegar.





z-bikes said:


> You can also use a pencil eraser to clean the exposed metal parts. One of the courser erasers used to remove ball point pen ink is even better if you can find one.




Well I have done "step 1" as recommended from catfish .... and as soon as I can locate an "ink eraser" I will try "step 2" as z-bikes suggested.
So far ... it's looking much better! 
And the tinker had a great suggestion using the Blue Painters tape... BUT ... I had already removed the badge and did some minor damage by NOT using the tape
Thank you all for the tips! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## SKPC (Jul 24, 2020)

Bump for help please. This badge below was just taken off of a 90 yr old frame.  I would like to carefully remove(see above posts) the "stuff" on it as you can see below. How do you get this black schlop off without damaging the badge or finish under it? Alcohol?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2020)

Take a cotton swab and test the back of the badge with your alcohol or ???  I'd try Goof Off paint remover. Maybe you don't have to get every last bit of it off. Rubbing will remove the crud, but will shine the higher edges of the lettering up. An old badge looks hastily restored when that's done. Soaking might be better. Make some tests on the back to see what loosens the crud up.  The paint almost looks fire damaged, or the bike was repainted and spent the rest of it's days up in a hot attic for fifty years.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks Tinker.  I don't want to screw it up. Really thin metal. These old badges may be lacquered yes? I will try some goof off and a toothbrush on the back and small area on the front...alcohol is a good solvent and wonder if soaking it may not damage it but loosen the mystery stuff enough to toothbrush it off.  If I do, I will watch it closely, thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 24, 2020)

Brake fluid does a good job of loosening old paint- soak it for a few days and even multiple layers of lead based housepaint wrinkle up and come off.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes, nothing yet has softened the rock-hard, fire-hardened paint/schlop on it yet. I've carefully chipped alot of it off and will try that soak next.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Bump for help please. This badge below was just taken off of a 90 yr old frame.  I would like to carefully remove(see above posts) the "stuff" on it as you can see below. How do you get this black schlop off without damaging the badge or finish under it? Alcohol?
> View attachment 1234642
> View attachment 1234645
> View attachment 1234646
> View attachment 1234647





That is crazy. So what does the frame look like if the badge is messed up that bad? Did you try denatured alcohol?


----------



## SKPC (Jul 25, 2020)

Yea, looks soft but it is rock-hard.  I was able to knock alot off with a razor blade without damaging the surface underneath and now have it in brake fluid to get more off. Alcohol did nothing.  Frame was paintless with none of the offending black material on it.  I even thought about heating it gently from below over a gas flame(carefully) to try to soften it....A mystery.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 25, 2020)

BraKleen does wonders on dried out grease without harming paint.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 25, 2020)

boil it.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2020)

Whatever it was, it had a death grip on the surface.  Nothing and I mean nothing worked. Maybe baked-on through fire or heat.  Did not try brake cleaner or goof-off but I did boil it, oven-cleaner it, Simple green soak, paint remover, but no! Not even a two-day brake fluid soak. So I continued with the exacto blade on it's side and carefully scraped most of it off. Scary procedure. Broke off a small piece that was ready to break off.  Here it is so far, but will need a little bit more work.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2020)

That's just crazy SKPC.


----------

